# Bighorn Sheep Ribs



## mickey jay (Sep 18, 2013)

Just got back from a very successful bighorn sheep hunt where my father took down an awesome ram.  Everything was boned out except the rib racks, which are wholly intact and now mine to smoke up in my MasterBuilt 40 gasser.  Anyone ever smoked these before?  While the horns were huge, the animal wasn't a monster so there's not a ton of meat on each rib but they're very long.  I'm thinking 2.5-2.5-1, but am open to suggestions.

Also, spices..  I'm feeling like a standard pork rib rub would hide too much of the sheep flavor which is supposed to be really good.  Maybe something more simple like a salt and pepper beef rub would be more appropriate.  Any suggestions?


----------



## foamheart (Sep 18, 2013)

I like the ideas, sparingly on the rub, Salt pepper and a bit of brown sugar to seal the ribs.

Instead of the 3 2 1, maybe a low and slow old school smoke. Maybe about 5 hours at 220 till you get that perfect breakback. The ribs will tell you when they are happy happy.

Don't think I'd even bring onion or garlic to the party. I might also hit 'em a couple a times while smoking with some hot apple cider vinegar mixed with melted butter while cooking. I mean, when you are showing 'em off to Dad need to act nonchalant like you need to mope. Vinegar tenderizers and adds a wonderful bright taste, butter browns really nicely and the taste...... well its butter!

Most importantly, throw on some St Louis Ribs for all those 'other people' to eat.

Course thats just how I'd be thinking............

And sausage!! Kelbasa with that garlicly taste would offset sheep really well. Course it would be good alone also...LOL

Just remember to enjoy the smoke, thats what its really about.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 18, 2013)

I can't help on this one - never smoked ribs from a bighorn sheep.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I would say you have the right idea though. Maybe a small touch of rosemary in the rub? 

I'm gonna follow this to see how you make out... All the best!


----------

